# My $.02 cents on the Mitsubishi HC1500



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I have to say after some initial 'getting used to' time, I have grown to really love this PJ. It is my first PJ so you may want to keep that in mind. 

This 720P DLP Darkchip2 PJ is about as bright as HT DLP PJ's come. It allows for watching in the daytime
where ambient light is not totally controllable. A tad washed out yes, but absolutely watchable.
When the lights go down this comes alive like anyother PJ. 

I believe this is best matched with a (N9)light gray screen 'no matter' the light enviroment. A darker gray may be preferred in the N8 range. I found a 'very' minimal loss in brightness when going from a flat white to a True Value Winter Mist(N9) but a 'very' noticeable gain in perceived contrast and black levels.

I have this guy cranking out a 110" diag. screen from 13'3". In an ideal world I would like to have another foot to move it back to be able to turn the zoom down to retain a little more of the sharpness and 'pop'. I could go down in screen size....but that is not my style 

For under $1K this is a steal.(I came from a Samsung 1080P 50" DLP):T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats on getting it in and installed and being able to enjoy it so much... :T

Sounds like you have no doubts about liking it... glad it all worked out. :yes:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Sonnie, you run a HC3000U right?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I run a Sanyo Z4. I believe mechman runs a 3000.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

My bad, I think you are right.
By the way this 1500 is being returned on monday due to a faulty lamp. so I have the opportunity to replace it with anything they carry.
Was looking at the Sanyo PLV-Z5, the Optoma HD72 and the Mitsu HC3000U(or another HC1500)....leaning towards the DLP's though.
What are your thoughts one those few?


----------



## GbrNole (Sep 21, 2007)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> My bad, I think you are right.
> By the way this 1500 is being returned on monday due to a faulty lamp. so I have the opportunity to replace it with anything they carry.
> Was looking at the Sanyo PLV-Z5, the Optoma HD72 and the Mitsu HC3000U(or another HC1500)....leaning towards the DLP's though.
> What are your thoughts one those few?


the Z5 is a great PJ but it's not so great if you have ambient light issues, the new ax200 would be a better choice for LCD if this is the case.

the HD72 is nice but it's grayscale accuracy could be a fair bit better.

the HC3000 has better gray scale accuracy than the HD72 but it isn't as bright in its best modes.

you know all about the HC1500 already.



basically if you at any point need a super bright projector then you're really best to stick with an HC1500 or get a panny ax200. if a super bright image isn't needed then you would be fine with any of the other 3 you mentioned and the HD72 and HC3000 are pretty bright in their own right anyway.

if pjpeople could sell the sharp stuff for the same price as you can get the marantz equivalent then i would HIGHLY recommend that. i really like the flexibilty i get with my xv-z3000.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Sonnie....your take on your Z4 and any past PJ's, maybe also on the Z5?

I'm having a hard time finding good deals at all on Sharp units....


----------



## GbrNole (Sep 21, 2007)

never can quite understand why finding deals on the sharp units outside of the online auctions is so difficult.

the same can be said for the amount that pj people still charge for the samsung 710ae.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

GbrNole said:


> the HD72 and HC3000 are pretty bright in their own right anyway.
> 
> if pjpeople could sell the sharp stuff for the same price as you can get the marantz equivalent then i would HIGHLY recommend that. i really like the flexibilty i get with my xv-z3000.



Which has the better PQ? Color saturation and accuracy and blacks?

They don't have the DT500 or the xv-z3000


----------

